# MecArmy PT16: 3 x XP-G2, 1000 lumens, 16340-cell, micro-usb; (beam)shots, comparison



## kj75 (Dec 8, 2015)

An interesting light came in: I never had my hands on a 3-led light of these dimensions! This latest MecArmy-member should give stunning output of 1000 lumens out of a 6,5 centimeters torch! Let’s have a look at this mini-searchlight, that is rechargeable by the micro-usb port, and powered by a 16340 cell. 

*the tiniest searchlight I’ve even seen before
*






*the PT16 of MecArmy
*





*powered by three XP-G2 leds
*




*
a real “pocket-rocket”
*





*At first, we’ll have a look at the features and specifications, given by MecArmy:
*
*the features (mentioned on the box):*





*and the specifications*:

*- LED: CREE 3x CREE XP-G2*
*- Reflector: SMO*
*- Turbo: 1,000 Lumens / approx 35 Minutes
- High: 420 Lumens /approx. 1 Hour
- Medium: 100 Lumens / approx 4 Hours *
*- Low: 5 Lumens / approx 20 hours*
*- Max Beam Intensity: 4915 ccd
- Battery: 16340 Li-ion (included)
- Length: 67mm (2.6")
- Head Size: 28.8mm (1.1")
- Body Size: 22.5mm (.9")
- Weight: 40g (1.4oz) Exluding Battery
- Waterproof IPX-8 Standard*

*Unboxing:
*
The PT16 comes in a kind of gift-case. This good looking, carton box has a flap with a magnetic lock that covers the “window” that’s behind. Personally, I like the looks of this neat box. At the box we find some features and specifications. Inside we see except the PT16 also a little carton, that’s MecArmy branded too. The manual, spare o-rings, and lanyard are hidden in that carton. Good point that the light comes including a 16340-cell, that is protected against drain by a little plastic shell. A charging cable is missing, but I don’t mind: I think most households own several micro-usb chargers. Overall, a neat and nicely finished box. The pictures below show more details!

*a neat box that has nice styling
*




*
most features printed on it
*




*
the flap covers the showcase
*




*
inside: PT16, 16340 cell, lanyard, spare o-rings and manual
*





*Impressions:
*
I really looked forward to this light and I cell tell you that it has pleasantly surprised me! Allthough the PT16 is tiny, it has rather “heavy”, good quality feeling. The build quality and finishing is very good. Also the machining is well done and I can’t remark anything about the engraving. The threads run smooth, but could be lubed some better. The PT16 has a clean glass lens and well centered leds. The little reflectors in my sample were not fully free of motes, but sharp eyes are needed to discover that. The PT16 has a nice, military grey color. The light has very good tailstand, and also good grip, thanks to the special “pineapple-texture” at the body. A nice polished bezel and power button give the PT16 a posh appearance. Inside the body, head and tailcap it looks also very well done: No solder or glue rests, gold-plated, sturdy springs and contacts and a built-in and good finished micro-usb port. I can tell you again that I’m really impressed by the quality and finishing of the PT16! Please scroll down to the pictures that show more details and impressions…

*MecArmy PT16, the tiniest 1000-lumen torch
*





*in nice military grey color
*




*
stable standing
*





*can really be hidden in your hands’ palm
*




*
big output thanks to 3 XP-G2’s
*




*
very good tailstanding 
*




*
needed: the rather deep cooling’ fins
*





*nice looks and feels
*




*
unscrewed: the light in three parts
*




*
excellent finished and machined
*




*
the lanyard added on
*




*
all micro-usb chargers can be connected
*




*
the head must be unscrewed before charging
*




*
a bright indicator keeps you updated about the progress
*




*
the PT16 is real tiny
*




*
nice polished bezel and button
*




*
clear glass lens
*




*
well centered leds
*




*
a close up to the “pineapple” texture
*




*
engraving is perfectly done
*





*excellent finishing inside the head
*





*gold plated contacts
*




*
the micro-usb port is hidden and protected agains water and dust
*




*
a look into the tube and the tailcap
*





*User interface:
*
The PT16 is very easy to handle, not surprising for a light of this proportions I think. It has good grip, stable standing and a good anti-rolling design. Mind to remove the shell on the battery before first use. To charge the PT16, you have to unscrew the lights’ head. MecArmy did this to ensure this rechargeable is still IPX-8 rated. Good point, and personally I don’t mind about unscrewing. Charging of an empty cell should take maximum 90 minutes, but often, in my case, it’s fully charged within an hour. A clear indicator keeps you updated, you can’t miss it.. 

The PT16 has a one-for-all button. In the manual MecArmy talks of a slight press, but we should better speak about a short press. A short press will give momentary, this is always TURBO and only meant for signaling. A press longer that one second will activate constant on. Strange fact is that the light always starts at TURBO (for a short time) and that turn into the memorized mode. The memorized mode is the mode you used for at least 3 minutes. So for example, when your memorized mode is HIGH, and will like that the light will start at LOW next time, you have to use the light 3 minutes at LOW before shutting off. That’s the mode I used the PT16: always starting at LOW. This (for me) a bit strange interface is what I really had to get used of. When on, cycle through the mode by short presses. Shut the light off (in normal) mode by a long press. A quick double press (both from off and on, good point!) will give STROBE mode in, variably quick and slow strobe. Press and hold in strobe mode to enter SOS. In special mode a short press will shut the light off, a quick double press will bring you back to last used normal mode. Summarizing: technical this interface works without problems, personally I would like some changes. In my opinion a two-stage switch works better, will give the opportunity for more instant modes, and I would like to see a tiny light like this always starting on low.

*Modes:
*
The PT16 has total four normal modes: starting at memorized mode, and after that in order of: LOW > MID > HIGH > TURBO. The spacing is rather good, but in the range of 5 until 100 lumens a fifth mode should be a good addition, and needed for a lot of users. The PT has MOMENTARY, but for me it isn’t a real one because it’s only suited for signaling. For me, momentary means silent on until release. Two special modes: STROBE and SOS. STROBE mode is instant. LOCKOUT the PT16 by slightly losing the light’s head or tailcap.

*Size comparison:
*
The PT16 side-by-side to another little light in about the same lumen class an running on an equal battery, the Nitecore EC11.

*16340-cell, MecArmy PT16 and Nitecore EC11
*





*MecArmy PT16 and Nitecore EC11
*





*MecArmy PT16 and Nitecore EC11
*





*three XP-G2’s against one XM-L2(U2)
*





*the tails: MecArmy PT16 and Nitecore EC11
*





*Tint:
*
The PT16 has a nice, neutral white tint. Clear to see at the picture below when compared to the cooler tint of the XM-L2(U2) led that the Nitecore EC11 is powered on.






*Beamprofile:
*
When we look at the PT16’s head with shallow reflectors, I think it’s not surprising that the light has a floody beamprofile. The PT16 has a big hotspot without defects or spots and also a big corona. This gives the light a floody beam that can light up a big area until around 50 meters. Please scroll down for (outdoor) beamshots that show the impressive flood of this tiny light!

*Beamshots:
*
Let’s start with projecting the four modes of the PT16 on a white wall. Distance to the wall about 1 meter.

*Camera settings: ISO100, WB daylight, F/2.7, 1/125 sec, 35mm*




















*GIF-picture
*





Taking the PT16 with us and going outdoors now. At first the four levels, followed by a GIF and after that a shoot-out against the Nitecore EC11.

*Camera settings: ISO100, WB daylight, F/2.7, 4 sec, 35mm*




















*GIF-picture
*




*
the PT16 against the Nitecore EC11*




*
Location 2:
*
*the four brightness levels of the MecArmy PT16*




*
a comparison of the MecArmy PT16, the Klarus RS11 and the Nitecore EC11, all at highest mode
*




*
Conclusion:
*
The PT16 is (for me) a sweet light. It has nice and unique looks, is excellent finished and machined, has a nice charging function and is a real EDC. The PT16 offers a nice, rather floody beam, has good color rendering, but personally, I expected some more of a 1000-lumen light powered three leds. But it’s not easy to feed three XP-G2’s by one 16340 cell. I hope MecArmy will improve the interface in future, and maybe add a two-stage switch. Should be nice to see an illuminated button with power indicator too… But overall, this “collectors-item” is one of my nicest 2015-lights and is a real must-have for a flashaholic!

*MecArmy PT16 provided for review*


----------



## Danielsan (Dec 8, 2015)

I can only say cool Beans! I love such lights, its a curiosity. I think i have to get one, i wonder which label sells those in china without warranty. Maybe Cooyoo? The only little downside is the UI and its never 1000 Lumen i have to say


----------



## houtex (Dec 8, 2015)

Excellent review! Love the high quality pics and gifs. Thanks for all the effort.

I have the EC11 also and it blows the PT16. I understand the difference in flood and color but still...maybe I have a dud?


----------



## ven (Dec 8, 2015)

Awesome review, thanks for the time and effort, have mixed feelings, love the form factor/design and built in USB. Bang for buck seems spot on too, however the major issue for me is the UI..........why have they done this. Would have been easier to always start in low.

Dont think i could live with the UI, maybe a v2 that either reverts to low or memory after a couple of seconds.


----------



## texas cop (Dec 8, 2015)

Very nice review. Looks like it's not quite 1000 lumen, the EC11 beats it at 900 from the pictures. But very small and rechargeable, might need to buy one. Looking at it as an engineer I'm hoping they design a very similar one with 18350 for true 1000 lumen out put an improved run time. then with an extension tube you'd have 18350/18650 versatility. Does that tube look like it has enough thickness to be bored out to 18350?


----------



## KeepingItLight (Dec 8, 2015)

Nice review. Thanks for all your work.

I agree with the idea of switching to 18350. Since the head is already wide, I don't see any reason not to increase the width of the body tube so that it could accommodate 18350. 

I love the hidden recharging port. I do not like the rubber plugs used by most manufacturers.

I agree with your criticisms of the UI. Seems like an odd duck, indeed.


----------



## Swedpat (Dec 8, 2015)

Thanks kj75 for a great review!

As you say: yes, such a light is a must have for a flashoholic. While I guess that the highest level isn't available for more than some minute(s) or so with such a small battery, the lower levels should be more useful for continious run.


----------



## rfl (Dec 10, 2015)

texas cop said:


> Very nice review. Looks like it's not quite 1000 lumen, the EC11 beats it at 900 from the pictures. But very small and rechargeable, might need to buy one. Looking at it as an engineer I'm hoping they design a very similar one with 18350 for true 1000 lumen out put an improved run time. then with an extension tube you'd have 18350/18650 versatility. Does that tube look like it has enough thickness to be bored out to 18350?



It might be 1000 lumens -- maybe. It is much floodier than the EC11 which makes it look less intense/bright. Take a look at the GIF comparing the EC11 to the PT16 beside the tree. The PT16 illuminates that tree trunk better than the EC11. I have some triple XP-G2 lights with similar optics and the added brightness to the periphery can be very nice. But they have less intensity overall. It's a trade off for sure.


----------



## liveris flashlights (Dec 10, 2015)

Really nice tiny thing!!! Thanks for the review.


----------



## Capolini (Dec 10, 2015)

Thanks for the review,a cool looking light w/ UI imperfections and exaggerated output.

It is very noticeable how much brighter the gifs of the EC11 is at 900 lumens than this light at 1000 lumens. PT16 looks more like 600/650 lumens.

Vinh could make it 1000 w/ a better driver/UI!


----------



## kj75 (Dec 14, 2015)

According to the box's picture, and what MecArmy told me, this is the first PT-series member. Other members will be launched later:






So you can choose your favorite cell


----------



## Alex1234 (Dec 14, 2015)

kj75 said:


> According to the box's picture, and what MecArmy told me, this is the first PT-series member. Other members will be launched later:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no 18350  what shame. 10440 will be even worse then 16340. not sure how 14500 compares and 18650 well thats not that unique but will be the brightest


----------



## texas cop (Dec 14, 2015)

kj75 said:


> According to the box's picture, and what MecArmy told me, this is the first PT-series member. Other members will be launched later:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's not too late for their engineers to turn the 16340 into a 18350 and plastic sleeve the inside for 16340/cr123a.


----------



## Tac Gunner (Dec 14, 2015)

Neat little light. I'm not a fan of the UI or the 16340, would rather have 18350 as well, but I like the rest of the light. The usb port is by far the best I have seen and makes the most sense, why other manufacturers haven't thought of this before intrigues me. Is MecArmy a new brand, I had not heard of them until this ligh.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Dec 14, 2015)

Interesting! Did you try the MRI cell in it?


----------



## CelticCross74 (Dec 18, 2015)

really neat light! Great review and great pics! Its to small for me though Id lose it lol. The NC seemed higher output all around. That being said the quality of the PT16 seems near custom quality. PT16 would be a back up to my back up light with the short running 16340 though.


----------



## ponkan (Jan 6, 2016)

I'm in the process of testing my mecarmy pt16 alongside my sc62w. I'll upload photos on this forum post to compare the color tint (if it's neutral) and the brightness (it it's 1000 lumens).


----------



## ponkan (Jan 6, 2016)

All my settings are equal between the flashlights. Panasonic G3 camera, 1/200th of a second shutter speed, 5000k color temperature, and the lowest iso value available of 160. 

Based on the photos, it is considered as a cool white as we can compare it to the Zebralight SC62W (the most "yellow" in the photo) and the fenix e50 (my best balanced tint flashlight imho). Nonetheless, the tint is still pleasant to look at, especially compared to my cool white Nitecore mh20 which I considered prior to this as my "warmest" cool white flashlight (if that makes any sense).

I'll still do a couple more testing on the legitimacy on the 1000 lumen claim. So far on my "rough" lightbox test using the lightsensor on my phone and a ceiling bounce test, mecarmy pt16 seem to have a tad lower output than my e50's 780 lumen high. This is contrary to what my perception tells me where it stands toe-to-toe with my zebralight sc62w (I know, I know, relying on our senses is unscientific, hence more testing) 







Mecarmy PT16





Zebralight SC62W






Fenix E50





Nitecore MH20


----------



## paskal (Jan 26, 2016)

i dont know but maybe they using the same head for all different cell tubes. i would like to know if they sell the cell tube for an option


----------



## andrewnewman (Feb 5, 2016)

Has anyone tried out the PT16 with the new UI? I ordered one of these on a lark and am curious if people are happier with the new UI. The original UI sounded pretty odd to me.


----------



## Dubois (Feb 6, 2016)

@ paskal - The heads do fit between models. I have the new PT10, and the head fits on my old PT16 (so the old PT16 becomes a "new" PT16, since the new driver controlling the UI is in the head) and vice versa. I'm pretty sure MecArmy don't sell the bodies separately.

@andrewnewman - The new UI is a *big *improvement. It comes on in low with a single click, and modes are changes by holding the switch down to cycle through low - medium - high - turbo. Turbo can be reached from off with a double click, and strobe with a triple click. Single click again to turn off. Pretty simple, and intuitive.

Actually I prefer the PT10, despite the shorter runtime, which really surprised me. It feels much more comfortable in the hand, being thinner and slightly longer, and gives even more of a "wow" factor, using a little 10440 cell. A really nice series of lights imho.


----------



## andrewnewman (Feb 6, 2016)

Thanks Dubois. Mine arrives Monday. So, there is absolutely no memory with the new UI? I think I'm going to like this light!


----------



## Dubois (Feb 6, 2016)

Correct - no memory in the new version of the UI - in the PT10. I don't know if the UI on the PT16 has been upgraded.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Feb 6, 2016)

This looks like a well made light and the cosmetics are very appealing. I don't care for the UI on your light, though. Thanks for the great review.


----------



## andrewnewman (Feb 7, 2016)

Does anyone know anything about the supplied battery? Is it ICR or IMR? Protected ore bare? mAH rating (claimed anyway)...?


----------



## andrewnewman (Feb 9, 2016)

andrewnewman said:


> Does anyone know anything about the supplied battery? Is it ICR or IMR? Protected ore bare? mAH rating (claimed anyway)...?


So I took a close look at the battery. It's ICR with protection and rated at 650mAH. No clear manufacturer. Craig Shih confirmed that this cell has protection in the anode under a little metal can. I think Fenix 16340s use the same construction. It looks more rugged than a traditional protection circuit plate.


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Feb 11, 2016)

Did a quick emitter swap on my PT16 tonight.

The stainless bezel has a rubber gasket between it and the lens, and an o-ring between it and the head. It was fairly stiff to remove, but unscrewed easily when I wrapped grip tape around it for more traction.

The optic is a single-piece TIR. Looks like optical acrylic. It is a bit wider than the standard 20mm Carclo optics. The star is fairly thin and all aluminum. There was a thin layer of white thermal compound between it and the head. The star rests on an integrated platform that goes all the way across the inside of the head.

Because the star is non-standard and the spacing is slightly wider, it was not possible to replace it with a 20mm Noctigon. All 3 LEDs are wired in parallel.

The original stock XPG2 LEDs were pretty good. A very nice cool white. However, I tend to prefer neutral so I replaced them with 3x XPL HI 5000K 3D tint I had laying around. The reflow went with no issues and everything worked flawlessly on the first try. Reassembly was easy.

Overall, I'm of mixed minds about the PT16. The beam pattern is quite nice for a triple. It's a nice little light, but I can't help wishing it had more battery capacity. Also, the tube is so short there isn't much knurling.

Perhaps I should have purchased the 14500 or 18650 versions instead. Too bad the stock tube isn't bored wide enough for 18350. And too bad there isn't an 18500 version available. It would also be nice if they offered extra battery tubes that were shorter and did not have the built-in charging.


----------



## texas cop (Feb 11, 2016)

Fireclaw18 said:


> The original stock XPG2 LEDs were pretty good. A very nice cool white. However, I tend to prefer neutral so I replaced them with 3x XPL HI 5000K 3D tint I had laying around. The reflow went with no issues and everything worked flawlessly on the first try. Reassembly was easy.
> 
> Overall, I'm of mixed minds about the PT16. The beam pattern is quite nice for a triple. It's a nice little light, but I can't help wishing it had more battery capacity. Also, the tube is so short there isn't much knurling.
> 
> Perhaps I should have purchased the 14500 or 18650 versions instead. Too bad the stock tube isn't bored wide enough for 18350. And too bad there isn't an 18500 version available. It would also be nice if they offered extra battery tubes that were shorter and did not have the built-in charging.



Very much agree with you on this. The outer diameter is more than enough to support 18mm cells with the use of plastic sleeves for thinner cells. 18350's stomps 16340's any day, 14500's even better than 16340's but only the true flashaholics would appreciate the differences it seems. I understand 16340's/CR123A's use due to popularity, just don't see the thick walls as an issue stopping the 18350's.


----------



## silverspurr (Feb 18, 2016)

Just received mine. 
Sick! 
Insanely bright for its size + nice *upgraded U.I.* which is now "*totally operationally friendly*" unlike a few previous reviews I read prior to purchasing.
Built like a tank, cool white no tinting.
Killer strobe!
Only con = for the price should be a glass lens not a high impact poly-carbonate.
Used a G.G. discount code + free shipping.
Will now sell my Olight S10R II which I barely used, never liked and replace it with this.


----------



## kj75 (Feb 18, 2016)

silverspurr said:


> Just received mine.
> Sick!
> Insanely bright for its size + nice *upgraded U.I.* which is now "*totally operationally friendly*" unlike a few previous reviews I read prior to purchasing.
> Built like a tank, cool white no tinting.
> ...


Thanks for sharing...much better UI in my opinion.

Would be nice if my light could be upgraded [emoji1]


----------



## silverspurr (Feb 18, 2016)

kj75 said:


> Thanks for sharing...much better UI in my opinion.
> 
> Would be nice if my light could be upgraded [emoji1]




Seems this member upgraded his:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-1000-lumens&p=4844519&viewfull=1#post4844519


----------



## 7hns (Feb 21, 2016)

kj75 said:


> Thanks for sharing...much better UI in my opinion.
> 
> Would be nice if my light could be upgraded [emoji1]


How do you know if the one we are buying has the new ui?


----------



## andrewnewman (Feb 21, 2016)

7hns said:


> How do you know if the one we are buying has the new ui?


Several storefronts specifically indicate that they are selling units with the new UI. Got mine from illumn.com (great company BTW!) and they were very specific about shipping the new units.


----------



## richardcpf (Feb 21, 2016)

A review of the v2 from BLF: http://budgetlightforum.com/node/45021


----------



## kj75 (Feb 22, 2016)

7hns said:


> How do you know if the one we are buying has the new ui?



I just checked my local dealer KATO. They just started selling MecArmy and have the PT-series with upgraded UI.


----------



## Ishango (Feb 22, 2016)

kj75 said:


> I just checked my local dealer KATO. They just started selling MecArmy and have the PT-series with upgraded UI.



Thanks for checking, I was just wondering this when I saw their announcement yesterday.


----------



## Tapis (Feb 25, 2016)

I saw them on Massdrop today.


----------



## Ishango (Feb 25, 2016)

I ordered mine today based on this review and the confirmation that my favourite dealer KATO has the new interface.

I love the form factor a lot and the slightly recessed button as opposed to my Olight S10 which keeps turning on in my pocket even though using it with the UI lockout (I don't want the tailcap lockout, because I want to be able to light something directly and with one hand).


----------



## HotWire (Feb 26, 2016)

I bought the MecArmy PT18 powered by a single 18650 battery. It came with the improved UI. From off 1 click to low, hold to cycle through levels. From off double-click for turbo. Triple click (from off) for strobe..... The single electronic switch is one of the nicest that I have used. No accidental turning on in my pocket. The low is suitable for navigating around the house at night. I chose the model powered by the single 18650 because the longer length is a better fit for my hand (& I get longer run-time)..... It is a very usable floody light.


----------



## silverspurr (Mar 9, 2016)

Update: after just under two weeks it started acting erratically, then a day or two later just died and would not turn on, battery fine fully charged.
Must have been a faulty switch I would guess.

G.G. sent a new replacement out and received it in 3 days, working great, knock on wood.


----------



## Blades (May 28, 2016)

Ishango said:


> I ordered mine today based on this review and the confirmation that my favourite dealer KATO has the new interface.
> 
> I love the form factor a lot and the slightly recessed button as opposed to my Olight S10 which keeps turning on in my pocket even though using it with the UI lockout (I don't want the tailcap lockout, because I want to be able to light something directly and with one hand).



This is what I was wondering. If the button is recessed. I am planning on buying one from Going Gear at Blade Show next week. Anyone try it with a regular CR123 battery?


----------



## recDNA (May 28, 2016)

Sorry if I missed it but no pocket clip?


----------



## cruzian3 (Dec 23, 2016)

FYI, I bought my PT16 in October 2016 and I can fit an 18350 in mine.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/qt1djcaw0yu580f/20161223_111811.jpg?dl=0


----------



## TShoot (Dec 23, 2016)

Great review and fantastic timed beam shots and comparisons. Glad to hear they updated the UI.


----------



## kj75 (Dec 29, 2016)

TShoot said:


> Great review and fantastic timed beam shots and comparisons. Glad to hear they updated the UI.



Yes, they did.

I should be a nice feature on lights to have the opportunity to update the lights' software


----------



## jon_slider (Sep 17, 2017)

andrewnewman said:


> So I took a close look at the battery. It's ICR with protection and rated at 650mAH. No clear manufacturer. Craig Shih confirmed that this cell has protection in the anode under a little metal can. I think Fenix 16340s use the same construction. It looks more rugged than a traditional protection circuit plate.



fwiw, the 18350 version with the new UI is on sale for 30% off at illumn.com with code blacknovember

Ive been told the PT series stock batteries that come with the light will cut off at 2.5 volts. I tested the stock 16340 on turbo, but ended the test before the light turned off, at 33 minutes. It was at about 10 lumens and 2.64 volts.

Then I started a test on a PT-18 stock 18650 on turbo, it ran for a total of 4 hours, below the 10 lumen low mode, level for the last 2 hours. It got as low as 0.7 lumen, and voltage was 2.47v on my meter, shortly before the light turned off.

It definitely has protection, because it read 0volts until I plugged it into the charger, at which point it measured 2.65 again. 

So yes, even if granny leaves the light on overnight by mistake, the stock cell does have LVP at ~ 2.5v

In practical terms, the lights gets as dim as low mode before going below 2.5, so its obvious to an experienced user, that the battery needs charging long before the LVP kicks in..


----------



## Keitho (Sep 17, 2017)

That little MecArmy was really good for when it was released, but I can't imagine spending $40 (or even $20) on it now, with the D4 out there. I'd hate to be an engineer at MecArmy or any other light manufacturer trying to answer the question, "how can we beat the D4?" 

"Ummm, we could add a USB charger and a tail switch..." 

"Ummmm, we could get someone who claims to be a Navy SEAL to endorse our light..." 

"I know, we make a thrower instead....oh crap, Emisar came out with the D1 and D1S, also for ~$40! [expletive deleted]"


----------



## jon_slider (Sep 17, 2017)

The PT lights do not have PWM, the D4 does
The PT lights have specific lumen levels, the D4 does not
The PT lights do not get too hot to hold, the D4 does
The PT lights include battery and charger, the D4 does not

the PT lights are what this thread is about, the D4 is not


----------



## Keitho (Sep 17, 2017)

My apologies for the "off topic" post above, which triggered a 2nd. I mistakenly was flippant in being the 2nd post in 2017 in this thread, and forgot about the people probably still following. For what its worth, I am still a fan of the PT16, and probably won't ever sell or give one away. 

So, I'll get back on topic. Too bad that my long-in-the-tooth PT16 has reached the end of its run for people looking to buy a new pocket rocket, for reasons including that it:
- is no longer the shortest 1000+ lumen flashlight
- only goes up to a claimed 1000 lumens
- only goes down to 5 lumens
- ships with an outdated cell
- doesn't have sufficient LED choices
- only comes in 1 body color
- charges such a high premium over the competition for the USB charging capability

I honestly hope that MecArmy has an answer to the competition (from many, not just 1 manufacturer). I'm glad I'm a consumer!


----------



## Swedpat (Sep 18, 2017)

jon_slider said:


> fwiw, the 18350 version with the new UI is on sale for 30% off at illumn.com with code blacknovember



At Illumn website I can find 16340 version but not 18350.


----------



## Lex Icon (Sep 18, 2017)

Swedpat said:


> At Illumn website I can find 16340 version but not 18350.



If you check the batteries specified, you will see the 18350 included.
BTW: I personally checked with IS.


----------



## Swedpat (Sep 18, 2017)

Lex Icon said:


> If you check the batteries specified, you will see the 18350 included.
> BTW: I personally checked with IS.



Ok, now I see. Thanks! But it should be written in the main description.


----------



## Swedpat (Sep 18, 2017)

jon_slider said:


> fwiw, the 18350 version with the new UI is on sale for 30% off at illumn.com with code blacknovember
> 
> Ive been told the PT series stock batteries that come with the light will cut off at 2.5 volts. I tested the stock 16340 on turbo, but ended the test before the light turned off, at 33 minutes. It was at about 10 lumens and 2.64 volts.
> 
> ...




I am not sure I understand you correct here. According to the specifications the working voltage is 2,5-8,4V. Doesn't that mean the light in itself has an overdischarge protection and that it's safe to use for example unprotected 18350 cell in it?


----------



## Swedpat (Sep 18, 2017)

richardcpf said:


> A review of the v2 from BLF: http://budgetlightforum.com/node/45021



Valuable review. But I find the 1000lm level not very interesting because it instantly drops and is 50% after around 5min. Pretty much a gimmick because the highest level is available only with fully charged battery.
It had been more interesting to see runtime graphs of the 100 and 420lm levels.


----------



## jon_slider (Sep 18, 2017)

Swedpat said:


> Doesn't that mean the light in itself has an overdischarge protection



No, the light has no LVP (Low Voltage Protection)
the stock battery it ships with does have LVP built into the battery

you CAN use unprotected batteries IF you pay attention and change it when brightness drops to the level of low mode, and you can no longer get medium, high, nor turbo, to work

you may also find this Review of a PT-18 interesting
The PT heads fit any of the different PT bodies

some good friends have helped me modify the LED in my PT lights, so I can have choices of color and size by swapping heads:









[








Swedpat said:


> the 1000lm level ... is 50% after around 5min..



this is normal for lights that produce 1000 lumens or more
some can hit 3000 lumens, but for less than 30 seconds

the beauty of the PT series is they continue to run with flat regulation after the step down, AND they do NOT use PWM

personally I don't buy PT lights because I want 1000 lumens for 3 minutes, I use them at the lower levels for much longer periods

yesterday I was doing some tests on my PT-18 and starting on turbo, and then stepping down, it ran at over 500 lumens for more than 1 hour. I do find that impressive.


----------



## Swedpat (Sep 19, 2017)

jon slider,

Thanks, good to know! I think I would like it, especially in a warmer tint!


----------



## Rafael Jimenez (Oct 24, 2018)

I found this light at a swap meet for 1.00. It did not have the rear spring, so the battery was lose. I installed a small ball of aluminum foil and it worked great! I use it every day and I really like it.
By the way, great review.


----------



## xevious (Dec 9, 2018)

Quite welcome with the V3 version is that the PT16 now takes 18350 cells. Oddly enough, the MecArmy site says nothing about it. Does anyone here know what kind of runtime improvements are had over the standard 16340 cell in the PT16?


----------



## jon_slider (Dec 18, 2018)

Yes the PT16 fits 18350 cells that are UNprotected. Protected 18350 cells do not fit, they are too long.

The PT16 does not have OverDischarge Protection, so use of UNprotected cells requires an Informed Operator, that monitors battery voltage.

runtime is a function of mAh rating of the battery
assuming the light is used at the same lumen level, which with the PT series is easy, since they are regulated.
A high discharge rate Unprotected IMR 18350, and a low discharge rate Protected ICR 16340, produce very close to the same output.

On left is an 18350 rated 750 mAh, on right is a Protected 16340 rated 700 mAh. Note they are the same length. The 18350 has 7% more capacity, so 7% longer runtime, IF you dont use Turbo. So if runtime on a given lumen level was 4 hours w 16340, you would get an extra 17 minutes with the higher capacity 18350.






as you can see, the PT18 head, fits the PT16 battery tube. This is true for all the PT series, the heads lego, to any of the other battery tubes.

fwiw, I just did a test of the two batteries pictured, fully charged, initial lumens on Turbo
450 lumens from the 18350
456 lumens from the 16340

note this light is modified to N219b 4000k 9050, so its output is less than factory spec using stock Low CRI XP-G2
its a homebrew meter, so the numbers are mainly only relevant for comparison to each other.. same light, same meter, only the battery is different

choice of battery is personal preference
unprotected batteries wont suddently leave you in the dark, but if you fall asleep with the light on, the PT16 can overdischarge them.
protected batteries wont be overdischarged, but they can turn off suddenly, and that can be inconvenient if you aren't carrying a spare.

IMR tolerates overdischarge better than ICR
there are IMR cells available rated for 1000mAh, whereas ICR tend to fall in the 700mAh range..

so potentially, IMR can give longer runtime, albeit unprotected


----------



## xevious (Dec 19, 2018)

jon_slider said:


> Yes the PT16 fits 18350 cells that are UNprotected. Protected 18350 cells do not fit, they are too long.
> 
> The PT16 does not have OverDischarge Protection, so use of UNprotected cells requires an Informed Operator, that monitors battery voltage.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Jon. I thought I'd read somewhere that 18350 cells are capable of being made with considerably higher mAh over the 16340. Naturally with just 50mAh difference in this case, there won't be much power and longevity difference. While I am usually conscious of battery charge levels, I don't like the idea of the PT16 having no discharge protection and then being incapable of supporting 18350 protected cells. What's the highest mAh protected 16340 cell available today?


----------



## khuago (Jan 5, 2019)

Alex1234 said:


> no 18350  what shame. 10440 will be even worse then 16340. not sure how 14500 compares and 18650 well thats not that unique but will be the brightest




Yeah I agree. the 18350 is the most ideal EDC size. Compact & powerful at the same time.
I recently purchased an Astolux s43 which has both 18350 & 18650. Looking for something similar.


----------



## LogansRun (Jan 12, 2019)

jon_slider said:


> Yes the PT16 fits 18350 cells that are UNprotected. Protected 18350 cells do not fit, they are too long.
> 
> On left is an 18350 rated 750 mAh, on right is a Protected 16340 rated 700 mAh. Note they are the same length. The 18350 has 7% more capacity, so 7% longer runtime, IF you dont use Turbo. So if runtime on a given lumen level was 4 hours w 16340, you would get an extra 17 minutes with the higher capacity 18350.
> 
> ...


I use an AW 18350 in my PT16, definitely more runtime than the typical 16340.

Good to know that the PT18 head fits on the body... very cool. 

The N219B mod is a cool idea. Was it a difficult mod?


----------



## jon_slider (Jan 13, 2019)

LogansRun said:


> I use an AW 18350 in my PT16, definitely more runtime than the typical 16340.
> 
> Good to know that the PT18 head fits on the body... very cool.
> 
> The N219B mod is a cool idea. Was it a difficult mod?



the 219b mod was done by a friend 
I think it was relatively simple
at least it was for me.. mail, wait, receive 

enjoy your PT-16, it has some of the best regulation of any light I own.


----------



## AVService (Jan 13, 2019)

I love mine and have both the 16 & 18 but they always cut their way out of any pocket I try carrying them in!


----------



## LogansRun (Jan 20, 2019)

jon_slider said:


> the 219b mod was done by a friend
> I think it was relatively simple
> at least it was for me.. mail, wait, receive
> 
> enjoy your PT-16, it has some of the best regulation of any light I own.


lol. Thanks, I actually do really like the PT16. Only edc'd it once but I'm considering carrying it more often than just as part of the rotation. I just wish for a more neutral white. 

I do have to say that I notice the tension in the rear spring is such that it does dig into my 18350's a bit leaving a round circle on the bottom. :thinking: I have a few lights that do the same but I also have some with more sensitive springs that leave less of a mark.

One question for those familiar with the clip: does anyone know if this it's an Allen or Torx? My clip is coming undone but I don't seem to have the appropriate wrench for it.


----------



## AVService (Jan 20, 2019)

LogansRun said:


> lol. Thanks, I actually do really like the PT16. Only edc'd it once but I'm considering carrying it more often than just as part of the rotation. I just wish for a more neutral white.
> 
> I do have to say that I notice the tension in the rear spring is such that it does dig into my 18350's a bit leaving a round circle on the bottom. :thinking: I have a few lights that do the same but I also have some with more sensitive springs that leave less of a mark.
> 
> One question for those familiar with the clip: does anyone know if this it's an Allen or Torx? My clip is coming undone but I don't seem to have the appropriate wrench for it.



Clip?????


----------



## LogansRun (Jan 20, 2019)

AVService said:


> Clip?????


Pocket clip


----------



## AVService (Jan 21, 2019)

LogansRun said:


> Pocket clip



Mine have no clip.

I did not think they offered one?


----------



## jon_slider (Jan 21, 2019)

Google is your friend, click and learn the Power of Google Fu! 
teach a man to fish...


----------



## LogansRun (Jan 21, 2019)

AVService said:


> Mine have no clip.
> 
> I did not think they offered one?


They started offering it on the 2017 version apparently.



jon_slider said:


> Google is your friend, click and learn the Power of Google Fu!
> teach a man to fish...


Yes, Google is the first thing I tried... but thanks anyway.

I tried searching within CPF but no information. I also checked the owner's manual and nothing listed there.

I also tried searching for "MecArmy PT-16 pocket clip screws" / "screw sizes" / "screw type" / "wrench type" in google. Found some interesting after-market clips on Etsy tho. The pocket clip is mentioned several times but there appears to be no information on the length of the screws or type of wrench required for the screws. I even checked out Youtube videos... 

Hence, my query here.

EDIT: I sent a note to MecArmy directly to ask for the wrench / screw size... and will share here as I'm sure others may find this useful.


----------



## AVService (Jan 21, 2019)

Yes the current version does show the clip. I looked for them as an accessory but no luck there.
I had to stop carrying mine as they always cut their way out and try to escape from a pocket with those crazy crenelations?!


----------



## jon_slider (Jan 22, 2019)

LogansRun said:


> Yes, Google is the first thing I tried...



I should have quoted who I was replying, it was not you
I dont know what kind of screw head the clip uses, I just tried some USA allen wrenches, and it was not a match



AVService said:


> Yes the current version does show the clip. I looked for them as an accessory but no luck there.
> I had to stop carrying mine as they always cut their way out and try to escape from a pocket with those crazy crenelations?!



I received the clip as a gift from a friend, it came on a replacement tail cap.
I sanded down the crenelations, I agree they are too sharp for my taste
I also ground off the tri tail lobes, I see no need to stab myself in the hand, or pocket


----------

